# perfect size bucket truck for residential



## ctkiteboarding (Mar 17, 2006)

ok my 1973 hi ranger 53' is ready for a new cab and chassis,, the unit it cln but the truck is shot ,,, so, upgrade to a inter 4900w/dt is 6k and the switch w/ new cab gaurd and 1 large tool box is 5k,,, paint and wheel base still not quoted,,, when is all said and done 20k ish,,, thats some coin for a 30yr old hi ranger,,,, back to my title , should i stick w/ the 53' at 20k or look for a larger unit like a 60 and budget 25 to 30???? is the 7' going to be that much better and will it be too long for tight res. spots,,, what is the perfect size that you guys have found thanks R


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 17, 2006)

From my limitted experience I would have to say that around here you want no less than 60' of working height. If you can get a 75 with some form of elevator then that would be ideal.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 17, 2006)

I just bought a rear mount Altec AM600 (56' working height) and in the last 6 months it has come up 5'-10' short too many times to count. I guarantee you that I'll run this one just long enough to pay for a bigger one. Seems like 60' is about the cutoff between the single rear axle trucks and the dual rear axle trucks. I don't think a dual rear axle truck would do well for tree work in this area but I'd be looking to get as tall as I could with a single rear axle truck.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 17, 2006)

Every bucket truck will be 5' short of where you need to be someday, just a simple fact. 60' boom gets you 65' working height which is about as long a boom that can still be moved around comfortable in a residential area. Adding an elevator to a 60' boom will get you 75' working height and still have the same mobility. Non-elevated units 70' are just not practical for residential work. The 75' elevated unit can be rear mounted on a single axle, they will add extra set of outriggers in the back. My job has a 75' altec rear mount with 4 riggers. Nice extra reach but I am not crazy about the bucket mount, I prefer the high ranger model with elevator.


----------



## jazak (Mar 18, 2006)

You can purchase 75' elevator (I think is the best) mounted on a 4300 or any other brand truck that matches the 4300s specs, on a flat bed or combo single rear axle truck. I just price out a NEW 4300 with all options, auto, strobes, toolboxes, ext. It came out @ :jawdrop: $125,000 they guy said that a combo runs around the same price??????

By the way the truck in the pic IS NOT the truck I priced out I think its a 335 pete with a 80'??


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 18, 2006)

A 76' spider lift will get you into more places and will be able to work much tighter spots because both the lower and upper booms are telescopic, plus the bucket rotates 180 degrees. It can be towed with a 3/4 ton or larger truck. You should be able to get one new with a trailer for about $115K. I am seriously thinking of going into window cleaning up to 4 stories when I get my 50 ft. spider. It should be here by the end of this month. I see window cleaners setting up scaffolding to do the windows at a 4 story apartment building where I do the trees. It has level concrete 10 ft. wide all around the building. I could easily have half the windows done with a spider in the time it takes the present cleaners to set up and take down the scaffolding. A bucket truck will not be able to make the turns around the corners. Just another thing guys with lifts can think about doing if it gets slow in the tree business.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Mar 19, 2006)

100k damn u guys are out f the budget for sure


----------



## jmack (Mar 19, 2006)

*sales*



Koa Man said:


> A 76' spider lift will get you into more places and will be able to work much tighter spots because both the lower and upper booms are telescopic, plus the bucket rotates 180 degrees. It can be towed with a 3/4 ton or larger truck. You should be able to get one new with a trailer for about $115K. I am seriously thinking of going into window cleaning up to 4 stories when I get my 50 ft. spider. It should be here by the end of this month. I see window cleaners setting up scaffolding to do the windows at a 4 story apartment building where I do the trees. It has level concrete 10 ft. wide all around the building. I could easily have half the windows done with a spider in the time it takes the present cleaners to set up and take down the scaffolding. A bucket truck will not be able to make the turns around the corners. Just another thing guys with lifts can think about doing if it gets slow in the tree business.


 yeah yeah we heard it all from the spider dude at the show for the demo it didnt compare to an altec elevator right across the lot sorry.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Backyard Bucket*

Go with a ALC Rear Mount on a INT 84" cab to axle. Gives you 55' of working height (any taller and you wont be able to unfold your booms in a tight area) and a wicked tight turning radius. All I need is a 9' opening and I can set up in just about any backyard.


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 19, 2006)

Bucket trucks are like golf clubs. 3 or 4 different sizes would be nice, but you'll still find some to climb and then you may need a crane. My wife made the comment once that its not so much what ya know about trees as what do ya know about overhead. Its not a cheap sport to get into


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 19, 2006)

Bucket trucks are like golf clubs. 3 or 4 different sizes would be nice, but you'll still find some to climb and then you may need a crane. My wife made the comment once that its not so much what ya know about trees as what do ya know about overhead. Its not a cheap sport to get into We've got a Ford F-800 4X4 with a asplund LR50(retire in 5 years, with me) rear mount. Short wheel base is bonus. 44" tires and suspension lift make it 62" to top of my head. Big tonka toy. Its been to big on some and to small on others, but for most its just right.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 19, 2006)

jmack said:


> yeah yeah we heard it all from the spider dude at the show for the demo it didnt compare to an altec elevator right across the lot sorry.


In what way did it not compare?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Mar 19, 2006)

i think im going to put the cash into the unit i have , its a cln unit, i own it , the truck and switch will be 12k with the shortest wheel base we can shortin it too,, [did u say 84"?] and a new toolbox betwenn the cab and unit ,,15k total w/ paint and small boxs under flatbed,, cheapest way out,,, the elevator units would be nice but im working in the trees 6, 8 days a month,,,, cnat justify it R


----------



## jazak (Mar 20, 2006)

treeslayer666 said:


> Go with a ALC Rear Mount on a INT 84" cab to axle. Gives you 55' of working height (any taller and you wont be able to unfold your booms in a tight area) and a wicked tight turning radius. All I need is a 9' opening and I can set up in just about any backyard.



That is not totally correct we borrowed a buddies INT. 4300 75' WITH A CHIP DUMP & used it on a ver narrow drive surrounded by at least 10 mature trees
which were all at no more then 20' from the drive way on each side we prunned all of them with no problems.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Backyard Bucket*

I'm talking about doing removals in tight areas. In my area your not bringing a 75' chipdump in a customers backyard. We speacialize in backyard tree removal and trust me this is the way to go.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Mar 20, 2006)

looking at a inter 4700 w asplund 55 overcenter,, 55 working height,,,, 20k?? i dont have any idea about these units just like the overcenter feature R


----------



## jazak (Mar 24, 2006)

treeslayer666 said:


> I'm talking about doing removals in tight areas. In my area your not bringing a 75' chipdump in a customers backyard. We speacialize in backyard tree removal and trust me this is the way to go.




I i'm just saying that what we have used it for but I have seen other guys 75' elevator flatbeds get in very tight places. With the elevator unit its like a 60' with an extra 10' that scissors up but only if you want it to.


----------



## DFD34 (Apr 1, 2006)

*lift*

Before you mount your old lift on a new truck get some quotes. You might be surprised how expensive it is and might not be worth it. By the time you are all said and done you will be close to a great used truck or even a new one. just my 2 cents


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Apr 1, 2006)

3500 to remove and remount on the 4700 inter,, that includes new cab gaurd, front bumper, new pto and replacing all hyd lines,,, 

i have to shorten the wheel base and the flat bed on the new truck,, i thought it was fair,,, 

i bought the truck today and the c/c will be shortened this week , around 1500 to 2 k, im workin on the flat bed and tool boxs now,, i was hoping to get a across the bed box that is pretty large,, im guessin 3k for boxs and a serious hitch plate and misc tralier wiring etc total 16k w/ paint im hoping R


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 2, 2006)

That sounds like a great bargain price for all that work to me.

If jmack is still looking at this thread, I would still you to give me further info on how the spiderlift did not compare to the Altec elevator.


----------

